# Don't forget your Prime Club borrows (help a fellow Indie)



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's nearing the end of the month and perhaps you have a Prime Club 'borrow' that you haven't used. Please don't waste it - there might be an Indie book somewhere on these boards that you could try (and maybe find a new favourite author). 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,161799.0.html Link to thread with authors in Select.

ETA: Mine are all in Select


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Will bump a bit until the end of the month (bump - not bonk)


----------



## LiterallyJen (Jan 22, 2014)

I actually keep a list on Amazon of Prime books that I can borrow. Sadly, I've been a little slow with it thanks to an already huge stack of books to read, but I love this feature and being able to try a new author. Who knows—I may just find my next favorite author thanks to this service.


----------



## Dee J. Stone (Jan 28, 2013)

I like this thread...


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

You know, this is a really good reminder! I have to admit, I have let many months slip by in the last couple years where I didn't use my borrows simply because I was too busy to look for something or just flat-out forgot. Besides that, it can be a hassle looking for stuff I want to read from among the Prime-available books. When you're shopping for other items on Amazon, you type in your search words, then click a box to limit the selection to Prime-only items. There doesn't seem to be a similar facility for shopping for Kindle books (or if there is, I haven't found it yet). 

So, if there are folks on this board who have books in Select and need a boost, maybe there's a way you could let us know about it. I don't want to start something that will drive the mods crazy, but if we want to support indies who are in Select, it would be nice if there was an easy way to find their books and borrow them.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Maria Romana said:


> You know, this is a really good reminder! I have to admit, I have let many months slip by in the last couple years where I didn't use my borrows simply because I was too busy to look for something or just flat-out forgot. Besides that, it can be a hassle looking for stuff I want to read from among the Prime-available books. When you're shopping for other items on Amazon, you type in your search words, then click a box to limit the selection to Prime-only items. There doesn't seem to be a similar facility for shopping for Kindle books (or if there is, I haven't found it yet).
> 
> So, if there are folks on this board who have books in Select and need a boost, maybe there's a way you could let us know about it. I don't want to start something that will drive the mods crazy, but if we want to support indies who are in Select, it would be nice if there was an easy way to find their books and borrow them.


That's a good idea.

Sneaks in to say that mine are all in Select (hoping that I don't get banished to the Book Bazaar)


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have yet to take advantage of this... I must some day... but I already have books sitting in my TBR list that I paid for and not gotten to yet. heh


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Use mine religiously. Between that and the shipping, Prime membership is totally worth it.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Used mine tonight to get C.C. Kelly's "Mask" 

It's about robot pizzas. Or pizza-delivering robots. One of those lol.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I borrowed a book a couple of weeks ago and found I hadn't returned the book from 11/12. So, yes, I forget all the time. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

> So, if there are folks on this board who have books in Select and need a boost, maybe there's a way you could let us know about it. I don't want to start something that will drive the mods crazy, but if we want to support indies who are in Select, it would be nice if there was an easy way to find their books and borrow them.


I have heard a rumor that people with books in select tend to smile in their posts.



I have absolutely no idea if the rumor is true.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Fairies and Fireflies is in Select, and I'd love it if someone would borrow it!

what's a good space opera that's in Select that someone could recommend?


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

If you want long spacey scifi, Ryk Brown does it well. All his books are always in select.



I can't think of any short scifi off the top of my head though.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> That's a good idea.
> 
> Sneaks in to say that mine are all in Select (hoping that I don't get banished to the Book Bazaar)


There's already a thread for this - "Authors with books in Select" - so let's not start another one:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=161799.25

As a reader, I've got a "Prime books to borrow" wishlist that I use to keep track of books I might be interested in borrowing.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> I have yet to take advantage of this... I must some day... but I already have books sitting in my TBR list that I paid for and not gotten to yet. heh


You can still borrow without reading it, and the writer will earn some royalties


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bumping for time zones


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I've never used it. How do you?

Edit: Found the lending library on my paper white on the first screen. Did you know that there is no access to the lending library from the app on my tablet? I rarely even charge my old kindles any more. That seems a curious thing to leave out of the app.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

markecooper said:


> I've never used it. How do you?
> 
> Edit: Found the lending library on my paper white on the first screen. Did you know that there is no access to the lending library from the app on my tablet? I rarely even charge my old kindles any more. That seems a curious thing to leave out of the app.


That is correct and intentional on their part. It is marketed as a benefit of having their devices.


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't have many books in select right now, but I am a Prime Member, so I do tend to use my borrows for indies! *Hugs*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Pauline Creeden said:


> I don't have many books in select right now, but I am a Prime Member, so I do tend to use my borrows for indies! *Hugs*


Thanks for keeping it in 'the family'


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't waste your borrows, even if you have too many on your TBR list already. I'm sure there are authors here who would appreciate it if you would borrow one of theirs before the end of the month.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

I have had over 80 borrows this month - there is still time to pick one up.

Every time you do - you are supporting an 'Indie' Author.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

GearPress Steve said:


> Don't waste your borrows, even if you have too many on your TBR list already. I'm sure there are authors here who would appreciate it if you would borrow one of theirs before the end of the month.


Very true. I earn more from a borrow than from a sale. Oddly, it's my 99c books that get the most borrows - all of 3 this month


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Counting down until the end of the month, so giving it a bump.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I have an older Kindle. How do I use my Prime borrows?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I have an older Kindle. How do I use my Prime borrows?


Define old. . K3 for example you go to the store and then under browse you click on "See all categories". There it lists the Kindle owners lending library books, last item on the drop down. They have a prime logo next to them. Or you can search the book in the store(on kindle) if you know what you want and do it that way. I also have a K1 that I have to charge first to give instructions on it.

What I do is add the prime books to a wishlist on amazon and those wishlists are accessible through the kindles. On the K3 again you go to store, then menu and all the way on the bottom it says "your wish list".

Let me add a link to where you can browse the prime eligible books on a computer at leisure. Its a bit easier for me to find stuff that way and then I add it to my wishlist. But you must borrow the book through the kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st?bbn=283155&qid=1391194429&rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_85%3A2470955011%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A618073011&sort=popularity-rank


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I have an older Kindle. How do I use my Prime borrows?


Sorry.  I've no idea.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's getting close to the end of February, so don't forget to use your Prime Club borrows


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bumping as a reminder


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time Zone bump (perhaps a bit early for the US?)


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

I really appreciate this btw.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Katie Elle said:


> I really appreciate this btw.


Thanks. 
I know when the US is waking up because my internet connection slows down and I frequently get 'service temporarily unavailable' on the KBoards


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks! 

I keep a list when I come across a possible Prime borrow I might like. The chosen book sneaks to just about the top of my TBR list.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

readingril said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I keep a list when I come across a possible Prime borrow I might like. The chosen book sneaks to just about the top of my TBR list.


That is what I do. I have a wishlist on amazon called "prime" and its accessible from all my kindles to pick the book I want. It helps so much when you have to grab the prime loan before the month is over for example. I used to always be a bit behind since I couldn't find a read. So I would pick up Augusts prime loan and have it until the last day in September and then have to hurry to pick something on that day for the September loan. I am now thankfully caught up again and try to read the book in the first week of the month. But by adding books to the wishlist, it cut down on the urgency to find something. I have around 80 possibles on the wishlist as of now.

Of course not all stay prime loans, but a majority of what I add are amazon imprint titles and they always stay prime loanable. Not so with self published or some other publishers that take them out once in a while.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for another reminder   

Some of us really appreciate the occasional borrow to boost our earnings. And you never know - serendipity might find you a new favourite author


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I found this nifty video that shows HOW to borrow, too. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=lp_mem_help?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200757120


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I found this nifty video that shows HOW to borrow, too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=lp_mem_help?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200757120


That should be useful


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

all my books are currently in Select if anyone is looking for suggestions for borrowing!


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

The first indie book I read was on Rick Soper's Bainbridge Killings on Prime in February. In March I borrowed Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone - is that by an indie author?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Mercia McMahon said:


> The first indie book I read was on Rick Soper's Bainbridge Killings on Prime in February. In March I borrowed Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone - is that by an indie author?


  (but could have been, had she not been picked up  )


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

bumping for time zones


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

The borrowing process was awkward. Firs it sold me the book. I cancelled. Then it complained about my wifi. Then I did get to borrow, but I can see why some get fed up.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

don't have Prime, but I appreciate those that use it!


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Jan awesome thread thanks for pushing this.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you for the opportunity, Jan!

My novel, The Last Season, The Story of a Marriage, is in Select.  Buddy and Ginger alternately take turns telling what happened to their marriage. Here is the blurb:


What happens when a successful, determined middle-aged man falls in love with a woman who has been happily married for twenty-seven years? If he's Avery Laird, he hires her to work for him.

Buddy Middleton is positive that the job his wife, Ginger, is offered is too good to be true, that Avery Laird has an ulterior motive, but he can't prove it. When Buddy voices his doubts and urges her not to take it, he makes Ginger feel as though she isn't worth the offer. Determined to prove him wrong, Ginger goes to work for Laird and saves him over half a million dollars in the first real estate deal she handles for his company.

Flush with success, Ginger believes that the problems she and Buddy had are over. But then they have an unexpected guest from the past, a fellow named Hoot with whom Buddy played professional baseball when they were newly married. Hoot tells Ginger the true reason Buddy quit baseball, a subject they had always avoided. When Ginger confronts Buddy with what she has learned, trouble really begins... and Avery is there waiting.


----------



## redacted (Dec 16, 2013)

I love the first days of a new month. Borrows during this time account for, no lie, nearly 10-20% of my total borrows for the month. People are just ITCHING to use up those borrows!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> The borrowing process was awkward. Firs it sold me the book. I cancelled. Then it complained about my wifi. Then I did get to borrow, but I can see why some get fed up.


That must have been a nuisance. But now you know how to do it perhaps you'll try another borrow


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's that time of the month again   . Borrows are a bonus for writers.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Borrows are a bonus for writers.


Well said ... and everyone I know loves a bonus! (unless it happens to be extra coal in your stocking at Christmas!  ) As I said before in this thread, mine are available to borrow!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time zone bump. Don't want anyone to miss out.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Not much time left to take advantage of your borrows


----------



## VMJaskiernia (Jan 7, 2014)

My story's a free borrow- if you were hesitant about a dark fantasy romance set in a somewhat Victorian-era, now you can get it for free


----------



## hankgarner (Apr 30, 2014)

My story Bloom is a free borrow.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

This is the last month that my novel, The Last Season, The Story of a Marriage, will be available to borrow. (Next month I'm taking it out of Select.) It's usually $2.99, but it's in Kindle Countdown today for .99 cents.

​


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

final bump for April


----------



## Cat Amesbury (Jan 29, 2014)

A little late to the party, but my debut novel, "The Guests of Honor" is in Select and available for borrows. If you are into something that draws inspiration from Lewis Carroll, "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy", Sun Tzu and a whole heapload of world history and mythology, this may be a good fit for your end of the month borrow. 

Thanks so much for bumping this up!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder... just borrowed Harvey's book!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for another end-of-month reminder


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

You can borrow BENTON!


----------



## Cleo (Jan 11, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Time for another end-of-month reminder


Ooh, I haven't used mine yet. Where'd I put the danged list


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

borrow! borrow! borrow!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I have only one available for a borrow and it's The Mercy of Time and Chance, the last book in the list below my name.

Joyce


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Oddly, I get most of my borrows on my 99c books - which makes me very happy.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Most of the books in my Sig are in Select for the first time, so I'm finally able to participate in this thread 
I've never had any borrows, so it would be lovely to break my duck, so to speak. 

If you're interested in reading (drama/action/romance set in a Scottish ski school), I'd suggest the 'box set' of Episodes 1-3 (Secrets in the Snow) (70k words) or Episode 1 (Winter Arrives) at 17.5k words

If you're just trying to help a fellow indie, then any of them (except Santa, not in Select) would be great


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

Irradiated is currently in select. 

I've only had one borrow so far, so it would be cool to see that old blue line again. Oh how I miss thee.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Roz Marshall said:


> Most of the books in my Sig are in Select for the first time, so I'm finally able to participate in this thread
> I've never had any borrows, so it would be lovely to break my duck, so to speak.
> 
> If you're interested in reading (drama/action/romance set in a Scottish ski school), I'd suggest the 'box set' of Episodes 1-3 (Secrets in the Snow) (70k words) or Episode 1 (Winter Arrives) at 17.5k words
> ...


Glad you've come aboard  Hope it results in some borrows.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Glad you've come aboard  Hope it results in some borrows.


Thanks Jan


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Oddly, I get most of my borrows on my 99c books - which makes me very happy.


I realised (too late)  that there's little I can do with a 99c/99p book on Select apart from make it Free. Which might be fine for Book 1 of a series, but I'm not sure how much value there is in making other/later books free?

Obviously borrows of a 99p would be good, but is there anything else I'm missing?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Roz Marshall said:


> I realised (too late)  that there's little I can do with a 99c/99p book on Select apart from make it Free. Which might be fine for Book 1 of a series, but I'm not sure how much value there is in making other/later books free?
> 
> Obviously borrows of a 99p would be good, but is there anything else I'm missing?


I think 'free' is doing less than it used to, but some writers are still finding it useful for the first in a series. Just wish there was some way of promoting the 'borrows' as they can be worth lots more than a sale.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time Zone bump


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Oddly, I get most of my borrows on my 99c books - which makes me very happy.


I got a spike in borrows early this month when I had Second Chances on sale. Seems odd, but I am not going to complain, since I will no doubt get more from the borrow than the 99 cent sale.

oh and my newest book came out today, so anyone looking for a humorous paranormal cozy mystery to read this weekend, it is available for borrow as well.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

This month I grabbed Michael Bunker's Pennsylvania omnibus. I mean, its AMISH SCIFI y'all. AMISH. SCI. FI. Seriously.


----------



## Cat Amesbury (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm still available for Borrows, but I'm also on Countdown until Sunday, so there are two great Select ways to get my book this month.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's close to the end of the month for some of us, so giving it a bump.

(I'm also doing a 99c countdown on _Bheki and the Magic Light_)


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Not much of the month left here in the UK...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Roz Marshall said:


> Not much of the month left here in the UK...


Nor here in SA. Bedtime now, so May is over for me


----------



## TAWilliams (Feb 9, 2014)

Still my favorite part of being an Amazon Prime member!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for the June reminder.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I have only one available for a borrow and it's The Mercy of Time and Chance, the last book in the list below my name.

Joyce


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

July reminder time - if anyone is left who hasn't borrowed through KU


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

My sales (such as they were) have totally flat-lined since the KU launch half-way through the month  

So if anyone has a borrow to spare, it would put a smile   on my sad face  

Thank you


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The month is almost over here in SA, but still a few hours left in USA


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Two of my short stories are currently in, but only for a couple more weeks:

 A bit of apocalyptic, paranormal horror

 Paranormal suspense.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

all of mine are still available!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Nearing the end of the month once again   Perhaps we should start a 'borrow swap'


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

I am no longer in Select.

Don't forget that some of us are in Scribd and you can use a free trial to read there.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

_They Dreamed of Poppies_ is currently available for KU/KOLL (in my siggy)

And then, coming Sept 1:


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Mercia McMahon said:


> I have not been able to post here before in terms of having something in the KOLL, but do now. Ironically it is the one set in Seattle. I have twice prime borrowed from kboarders, but not because of this thread, and once borrowed a book for someone who later joined the board.
> 
> Don't forget that some of us are in Scribd and you can use a free trial to read there.


Glad you were able to come aboard


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I guess I'll join the party and say that all my NA contemporary romances are in select, if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

All in my sig still available


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

My month-old urban fantasy novel, She Who Fights Monsters, is in Select, so please consider getting it, especially since Book I in the series is now permafree. LOOK AT THE PRETTY COVER DON'T YOU WANT IT.










Also, if anyone feels like referring me to somewhere on how to continuously market permafree (i.e. do something other than the occasional Bknights promo and sacrificing a goat in hopes of getting into Bookbub), please do. I am drowning.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Giving it a bump for one day to go.


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

True!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

I just enrolled the second and third books in my epic fantasy series in Select. The first book is free. See my sig for links.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Anwen Stiles said:


> I finally signed up for KU the other day and was wondering if any KBoard erotica writers were in Select, so your post was good timing for me.
> 
> I think I heard somewhere that the perma-free gods prefer chicken? Popeye's spicy, I think. Or maybe I'm just hungry. In the meanwhile, check out Sophrosyne's excellent post and scroll down to the list of promo sites. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,149935.0.html


Popeye's chicken it is! There's one right down the street from me. 

Thanks for the link! I appreciate the help.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The month is nearly over for those of us in SA, so last chance for a borrow


----------



## Jamie Maltman (Nov 1, 2013)

First time I've seen this thread, and first time my books have been borrow-able. Hope someone likes what they see in my sig.

And I'll grumble again about no ability to borrow in Canada yet.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jamie Maltman said:


> First time I've seen this thread, and first time my books have been borrow-able. Hope someone likes what they see in my sig.
> 
> And I'll grumble again about no ability to borrow in Canada yet.


Glad you found the thread and hope that you get some borrows.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

_The Last Zookeeper_ went live today and is in KU/KOLL (in my siggy)


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

This is the first time I can actually say that I even HAVE a borrow-able book available due to KU   RUNE GATE!

There, I said it. I will scamper away now and pretend I didn't just pimp my book


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's that time of the month again for a reminder about the borrows . Hope you can find something from the borrows thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,161799.0.html


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

Both my books *The Gardener of Baghdad* & *The Clout of Gen* are available for borrows.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I've got some quirky short stories, a Casanova translation, and some film criticism all enrolled in Select, and all in my signature.

I have never ever had a borrow, so it would sort of make my month, and I'd love to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

This link here should take you to my KU stories. There are six stories at the moment, all of them having been published in genre magazines. For example, my two out-of-contract stories that were published in Analog are there.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A bump for those of us with only a few hours left until the end of the month.


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

All of my books are in KU. I have international mysteries, humorous fiction, and a memoir of my journey from love and loss to love once again.

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005E7M8CW


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

My 21 KU titles, which are a mix of horror and sci fi. Plus, our writers and book bloggers guide (in my siggy), which has some great tips for connecting writers and readers.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Everything in my sig-line is borrowable except my collection of short stories and my permafree short. 

Rue


----------



## devalong (Aug 28, 2014)

_Twisted Souls_, book 2 of my Alpha Boss twisted erom series, just went live and it is in Select/Prime/KU .

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O2AA0RC


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Nearing the end of the month again, so please don't let your 'borrow' go to waste.

Post your books here, or in this thread 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,161799.0.html


----------



## JGR (May 11, 2013)

Of mine, _The Dr Pepper Prophecies_ and _Early Daze_ are Prime eligible.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Only Midnight and Holding, Angel Wishes, and Penny Dreams are available to borrow at the present time. Books and links under my name.

Joyce


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Last day for Chasing Dragons in KU (Oct 2 I'd love it if you'd borrow the lil thing. J is one of my fav characters

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004C0542S


----------



## o.gasim (Oct 5, 2014)

I did not know we could still borrow books with the creation of KU. I'll have to get on this.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bumping for time zone differences


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

Need a good read? Select is a good way to go.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

The last 2 in my Sig (_Nobody's Hero_ and _The Final Solution_) are in Select, 
and also this Scottish Halloween short story, _The Edinburgh Witches_:


----------



## devalong (Aug 28, 2014)

I published _Alpha Heat_ my new BBW/Werewolf/Biker erom into KU this month .

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OGXJF7G


----------



## Charlie Ward (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know how to put books in my signature, as I am kind of stupid, so here's the link to my borrowable book:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ITXWJPE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Charlie Ward said:


> I don't know how to put books in my signature, as I am kind of stupid, so here's the link to my borrowable book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ITXWJPE


You can use the link-maker at the bottom of the page to put a link and a cover in your post.


----------



## Charlie Ward (Sep 29, 2014)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> You can use the link-maker at the bottom of the page to put a link and a cover in your post.


Thank you so much for that.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> The last 2 in my Sig (_Nobody's Hero_ and _The Final Solution_) are in Select,
> and also this Scottish Halloween short story, _The Edinburgh Witches_:


Thanks to whoever borrowed my Halloween story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

For some of us it's only a few hours to go before it's November.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

The world would be prettier with more zebra stripes in it. said:


> I have heard a rumor that people with books in select tend to smile in their posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no idea if the rumor is true.


I'm pretty sure it's true. :-D


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Something Nice - 10 Stories, Story of My Escape, and Killing Me Softly, all in my signature below, are available to borrow. Story of My Escape is my translation of Casanova's escape from Venice prison in 1755. It's probably the greatest escape adventure ever told, and some of it may even be true...

Thanks to any and all borrowees!


----------



## joncrocker (Aug 24, 2014)

I decided to give Select a whirl with one of my books, if anyone's interested...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IBMMKRA

Thanks!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A final bump before retiring to bed.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

FINAL HOURS!!! EVERY BOOK MUST BE BORROWED, NO REASONABLE OFFERS WILL BE REFUSED!!!!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Anyone want to read about a psychic witch and serial killer combo? Rune gate (purple one in my sig) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ZG8UX4


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's that time of the month again for a gentle reminder


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

V V V Here's my list (below). All available for the borrowing


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's already 30th November for some of us.


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

To enjoy a Historical fiction set in the golden era of Baghdad *The Gardener of Baghdad*.
For uncovering a conspiracy hidden for decades *The Clout of Gen*


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Everything in my sig but my permafree short story and my collection are available to borrow. Including my new release. 

Rue


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just had a borrow  .  If it was someone from the KBoards - thanks


----------



## Vesela (Jan 2, 2013)

All my cookbooks are available to borrow!

http://www.amazon.com/Vesela-Tabakova/e/B009K3OBF8

Thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

All the books in my sig except for _Yseult_ and _Never Ever After_ are available to borrow.


----------



## over and out (Sep 9, 2011)

1


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

You know what's interesting? Now that I'm (for a short time) trying Kindle Unlimited, I can't seem to borrow a book - only "read for free" via KU. And authors only get paid for KU if/when the person reads the book, vs. borrows where you get paid regardless of whether they read it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Prime Club borrows might be getting lost in the KU frenzy. Please don't forget to use yours if you're a Prime Club member  .


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

beccaprice said:


> Fairies and Fireflies is in Select, and I'd love it if someone would borrow it!
> 
> what's a good space opera that's in Select that someone could recommend?


Help with her request, she helps a lot of people here. Borrow beccaprice book, make her holiday a little better.


----------



## K.B. Rose (Sep 7, 2014)

Michael Buckley said:


> Help with her request, she helps a lot of people here. Borrow beccaprice book, make her holiday a little better.


Done! If anyone has a borrow or KU read they would like to use, my book is in Select.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bump for time zones.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Bump for time zones.


We have a couple days yet...


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

My brand-new book's in Select, if anyone's in the mood for dragons and werewolves in Sydney.


----------



## charlottehughes (Dec 18, 2014)

All the books in my signature are available to borrow


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm a new kindle owner, and they sure don't make it easy to borrow, do they? I went to the store and scrolled every which way and eventually had to search -- putting in "prime lending library" and it said there were 366 titles, I'm assuming these folk use that as a keyword?

Anyway, I wanted Mark's Rune Gate, and just searched it by name and it gave me the option to borrow, but what if I just wanted to browse by category or something? Is there an easier way? 

Oh, okay, I just found it in my kindle sidebar thing. Loads and loads of books! Wipes brow from exertion.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's 2.52 pm on the 30th here


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

All the books in my sig apart from _Skiing with Santa_ are in KU/Prime.

The skiing ones are action/drama with romantic threads, clean, popular with YA bloggers.
Sci-fi are Hugh Howey _Half Way Home_ fanfics (one was a prizewinner in a competition).
_Still Waters_ is a literary short story set in a Scottish fishing village. It was #1 on Booktrack for 2 weeks and is still in the Top 20.

 to anyone who borrows


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Woot! All of the books in my signature are Borrow eligible. I'd be honored... I'm off to hunt down my December borrow right now!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

My two books in my signature are available. Thanks


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only a few hours left to the end of the year for us  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good thinking JR


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Jan and Paul, I just borrowed your short story anthologies. Love short stories.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Jan and Paul, I just borrowed your short story anthologies. Love short stories.


Thanks so much  Hope you enjoy them - they are very varied.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sure I will. I love your writing style. Have a great weekend everyone. Off to the docs.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Giving it another bump in case the free trial is ending soon.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

All of the books at the bottom of my post are available to borrow. All are women's fiction, most of them are love stories, one short story collection, and one literary family drama.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for a month end bump


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for starting this! All the books in my signature are with Kindle Unlimited except for *Silo Saga: Hoarder in the Down Deep* which is a Kindle Worlds book.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Already the end of the month in this part of the world.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

If anyone would like to check out my stuff, _Something Nice_ and _Story Of My Escape_ are both in KU - my fiancee is dress shopping today, so I could use a last minute bump to this month's figures!


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

All four of them are in KU.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

If you enjoy Christian end times fiction, all the ones in my signature are in KU.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Giving a final bump as it's only a few hours to 1st Feb where I am.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Huh. I thought I had posted in this thread at some point. Anyway, both books so far in my Law of Eight series are in Kindle Unlimited/Prime. They're the first two books in my sig.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Getting close to the end of the month so time for the monthly bump (not hump  )


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Getting close to the end of the month so time for the monthly bump (not hump )


Thanks for the reminder, without fail I forget every month.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

All of my women's fiction titles are available to borrow. See below.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> Thanks for the reminder, without fail I forget every month.


I usually do too. But today I remembered!

Of the books in my sig, all are in Select except for Yseult, Shadow of Stone, and Mars.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Getting close to the end of the month so time for the monthly bump (not hump )


Thanks for doing this! All the books in my signature are Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

all the one in my sig are still available as well


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

Only my Frugal Series and the Chicken Breed books are in KU right now. The Breed book will fall out of KU next month.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Dangerous Shift - paranormal romance and The Reluctant Bride - contemporary romance are in KU.


----------



## Jake Kerr (Aug 6, 2014)

First time checking out this thread. My sig book is borrowable. I'll borrow a bunch of those above.

Love this community!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

jakedfw said:


> First time checking out this thread. My sig book is borrowable. I'll borrow a bunch of those above.
> 
> Love this community!


Glad some more writers/readers are finding this thread .


----------



## drewavera (Apr 24, 2013)

I have The Twin Cities Series in KU, plus several perma free titles if anyone is interested.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Something Nice, Something Nicer (new this week!) and Story Of My Escape, all in my sig, are borrowable. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Just borrowed With the Headmaster's Approval.
Thanks for starting this thread, Jan.
All of mine are available to borrow.
Guess this just proves Ben Franklin wrong.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

donna callea said:


> Just borrowed With the Headmaster's Approval.
> Thanks for starting this thread, Jan.
> All of mine are available to borrow.
> Guess this just proves Ben Franklin wrong.


Thanks


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Getting close to the end of the month where I am, so giving it a bump.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bedtime for me, so signing off for February.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Disorganized Crime (the bright green one in my sig) is in KU/KOLL if anyone is looking for something funnyish and not too heavy.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

For those who like gay m/m romance, type in Sibley Jackson in Amazon search bar. There is a six book short story series (The Performance Series) and the first two of another series (Where There's Smoke Series). Happy Reading!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

jakedfw said:


> First time checking out this thread. My sig book is borrowable. I'll borrow a bunch of those above.
> 
> Love this community!


Ditto.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time to remind everybody that it's nearing the end of March  .


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

For the first end of month I am able to say that all of my non-extensive collection is in KOLL/KULL.


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

I finally decided to enroll in KDP Select, and all of the titles in my signature are now available for lending. If sci-fi is your thing, Convergence could meet your needs (and I'm nearing the end of proofreading on its sequel, Emergence, for a May release). If you need some gory, foodie horror in your life, Consumption will do! Enjoy, and happy reading!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

The last two in my signature (Gone & Seaside Surprises) are in Select. If you're interested in Gone, you'll want to hurry - it's going wide in less than a week.


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

is available and going off Select soon, also.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time-zone bump for those just starting, or just ending their Saturday.


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

My one is going off select on the 4th. A couple more borrows would be appreciated


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Giving it another bump for US time zone.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only a short time for you to take advantage of your March Prime Club borrow.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I have the following books available to borrow (some in my sig, some not):

Looking Through Lace - http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-Ruth-Nestvold-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/
Beyond the Waters of the World - http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Waters-World-Looking-Through-ebook/dp/B0094RCT2M/
Island of Glass - http://www.amazon.com/Island-Glass-Magic-Glassmakers-Book-ebook/dp/B00NVGGSL0/
Chameleon in a Mirror - http://www.amazon.com/Chameleon-Mirror-Time-Travel-Novel-ebook/dp/B00IBO7ABE/
The Future, Imperfect - http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Dystopian-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/
Dragon Time and Other Stories - http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-Nestvold-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/
Almost All the Way Home From the Stars - http://www.amazon.com/Almost-All-Way-Home-Stars-ebook/dp/B00IC9CBGC/
If Tears Were Wishes - http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI
Story Hunger - http://www.amazon.com/Story-Hunger-Short-Fantasy-Tales-ebook/dp/B00CUPGQXS/

Thanks.


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

Isabella's Dilemma is coming out of KU soon. Last chance to get your copy.
http://www.amazon.com/Isabellas-Dilemma-Wolf-Secrets-Book-ebook/dp/B00IGGNTQW/


----------



## devalong (Aug 28, 2014)

All of my books are KU - you have to visit my author page to see them, though.
http://www.amazon.com/Deva-Long/e/B00OSM7JNW/

Heat will go out of KU soon, so borrow it while you can!


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Does anyone have an Urban Fantasy or some other Speculative fiction I might enjoy? 
I like UF, Dystopian, Post-Apoc, and other similar stuff.
Space opera, Sci-fi, and fantasy are also cool, though not really as much what I'm interested in right now.

I have no idea how to find which books are in the KOLL without using my kindle to do it and I basically hate shopping directly on my kindle.
So if any of you have a book of the type I like, let me know so I can borrow  win-win right?


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

All of my books are in KU, and Something Nicer is my newest release. All borrows received with gratitude, I have a wedding to pay for 

All being well, I should be joining KU myself some time next month, so I should soon be in a position to read even more KBoarders' fine works.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Arshness said:


> Does anyone have an Urban Fantasy or some other Speculative fiction I might enjoy?
> I like UF, Dystopian, Post-Apoc, and other similar stuff.
> Space opera, Sci-fi, and fantasy are also cool, though not really as much what I'm interested in right now.
> 
> ...


Link to authors with books available to borrow.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,161799.0.html


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

All of my women's fiction is available to borrow. There's even a book 4 in my light romance series that I hope to add to my signature some time today.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Nearly April 1st here. Hope you all manage to use up your March Prime Club borrows  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for the April bump 

Find books that are in Select in this thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,161799.0.html


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only two more days until the end of the month. Don't waste your borrow by not using it  .


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Only two more days until the end of the month. Don't waste your borrow by not using it .


Thank you bumping this, Jan.

All three of my fantasy novellas are in Kindle Select.

Sure would appreciate some borrows.

Thanks.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Most of my books (see .sig) are in Select.

I've had a slow month, so the odd borrow would be nice


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Roz Marshall said:


> Most of my books (see .sig) are in Select.
> 
> I've had a slow month, so the odd borrow would be nice


A borrow is nice at any time - especially on a 99c book


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Final bump of the month from me as it's now my bedtime


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for another reminder 

Borrows were $1.34

Check out the books that are available to borrow.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,161799.0.html


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the link to the Select board, Jan.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's the current list of books I have available to borrow (a bit different from the last time I posted):

From Earth to Mars and Beyond - http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Mars-Beyond-Science-Fiction-ebook/dp/B00AVO8LGU/
Looking Through Lace - http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-Ruth-Nestvold-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/
Beyond the Waters of the World - http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Waters-World-Looking-Through-ebook/dp/B0094RCT2M/
Island of Glass - http://www.amazon.com/Island-Glass-Magic-Glassmakers-Book-ebook/dp/B00NVGGSL0/
Chameleon in a Mirror - http://www.amazon.com/Chameleon-Mirror-Time-Travel-Novel-ebook/dp/B00IBO7ABE/
The Future, Imperfect - http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Dystopian-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/
Dragon Time and Other Stories - http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-Nestvold-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/
If Tears Were Wishes - http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI
Story Hunger - http://www.amazon.com/Story-Hunger-Short-Fantasy-Tales-ebook/dp/B00CUPGQXS/


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good to see more 'borrowable' books being posted


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only two days left until the end of the month.

You can select your books on this thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,161799.0.html


----------



## LifesHumor (Feb 5, 2014)

I keep forgetting to use my borrow every month.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

LifesHumor said:


> I keep forgetting to use my borrow every month.


Then this thread is especially for you


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's creeping towards the end of the month again, so time for another reminder


----------



## robertvasan (Jun 24, 2015)

I've never even thought this was an option -- so thanks for the idea. (I'm still learning how all this works.) If anyone's interested in short horror stories, feel free to check out my book. But only if you dig that sort of thing.

My Dearest Jezebel: Tales of Horror and the Macabre. Just went live this week. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0108ZSOE0


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

robertvasan said:


> I've never even thought this was an option -- so thanks for the idea. (I'm still learning how all this works.) If anyone's interested in short horror stories, feel free to check out my book. But only if you dig that sort of thing.
> 
> My Dearest Jezebel: Tales of Horror and the Macabre. Just went live this week. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0108ZSOE0


Add your book to this thread 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,161799.0.html


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Time for another reminder
> 
> Some of us really appreciate the occasional borrow to boost our earnings. And you never know - serendipity might find you a new favourite author


I just borrowed _Something To Read On The Plane_. I opened it up, and immediately began chuckling to myself...


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Death of an Idiot Boss available to borrow through the Kindle Prime Lending Program.

*Ever had a boss you'd happily kill?
Somebody beat her to it.*
Amateur sleuth was never part of Kadence MacBride's career plan. Neither was murder suspect. Between unearthing Civil Rights era secrets and fending off a cop driven by expediency instead of truth, Kadence may end up trading her red power suit for an orange jumpsuit.


----------



## robertvasan (Jun 24, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Add your book to this thread
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,161799.0.html


Thanks!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

T. M. Bilderback said:


> I just borrowed _Something To Read On The Plane_. I opened it up, and immediately began chuckling to myself...


That's a good sign  Thanks for the borrow  It shows up on my report as $1.69, which is more than a KU borrow.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bump for time zones


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

If you like feel-good reads with happy endings, then you might want to take a look at TRIANGLE OF HOPE.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

My newly published collection of 100 poems Poetry from a Mistimed Youth written in mid-80s Belfast about Northern Ireland, war, and nuclear bombs, plus other absurdities is in Select as are my two shorts, although they are very very short and not recommended fro a Prime borrow.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Running out of month - so another quick reminder.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

As Dr Oz used to say 'in case you missed it".


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Last day to use your Prime Club borrow. Only a few hours of June left in SA.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't consent


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Anyone know if the new KU per page payouts will also apply to Prime Club Borrows?


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Anyone know if the new KU per page payouts will also apply to Prime Club Borrows?


From the KDP email:

"we're pleased to announce that beginning on July 1, the KDP Select Global Fund will be paid out based on the number of pages KU and *KOLL *customers read."


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Mercia McMahon said:


> From the KDP email:
> 
> "we're pleased to announce that beginning on July 1, the KDP Select Global Fund will be paid out based on the number of pages KU and *KOLL *customers read."


Thanks.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for a reminder about Prime Clubs borrows. It would be a shame to waste them. Perhaps we could have a borrow swap


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd love more borrows for my YA Paranormal Mystery novel, *Shade*. Also, my trilogy of children's novels (*The Fisherman's Son*, *The City of the Golden Sun*, and *Return of the Golden Age*) which are free for a couple more days are KU.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

One more day to go for those of us in SA


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Both my books are available to borrow.

Ever had a boss you'd happily kill. Somebody beat her to it. Death of an Idiot Boss

There comes a time in every woman's life when she has to go get her man. Her time was now. Death of an Island Tart.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Everything in my signature is in Select as the short stories I removed have been taken completely out of Amazon and are wide and free.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

About to sign off for July, so giving another bump.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

All of my books are in KU and I'm all for a few new reviews!  

Book three in my fantasy trilogy is coming before the end of the year so you wouldn't have to wait too long to read the complete trilogy. (I am also up to send out review copies. Just let me know.)


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

My books are also available to borrow. See below.


----------



## AnaJ (Jun 28, 2015)

Ony one of mine is available. The one with the dude on fire. (Branded.)


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

All of my books are available for borrow, and the short story, REVOLVER, is a new release. Enjoy!


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Awakened and Hunted ar both available!
Urban fantasy with a snarky, geeky, lesbian main character!


----------



## MYLL (Aug 11, 2015)

My books are available below for KU and KOLL!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

All of mine are available including my newest release All That Never Was. Take a peek, if you will. I don't get many reviews but as a whole they're 99 percent favorable.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Giving this a bump in case anyone wants to add their books before the end of the month.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

If you like an amateur sleuth with attitude, you'll love Kadence MacBride. Both books in the series, Death of an Idiot Boss and Death of an Island Tart are available to borrow.


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

My novel skyeater is in KU!!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

All four of my Seaside Hunter books are in Select. (Two are in my signature.)


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

all mine are available


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> Two of the books in my signature are in Kindle Unlimited/Amazon Prime: _*Dust Bowl Justice*_ (action/adventure) and _*Lotto: Blood Money*_ (suspense).


I like your covers. Scenery that tells you a bit about the story appeals to me.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I like your covers. Scenery that tells you a bit about the story appeals to me.


Thanks, Jan! Your kind comment is very much appreciated.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

All episodes of Anna's Legacy are available. Beginning, January, February, March, and April have already been published. May will be published in another week.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I have two books and one short story in prime right now.  I don't think I'll be leaving them there past the 90 days, but if anyone wants to read them, they have 2.5 months left:

Under Witch Moon (Paranormal mystery or urban fantasy)
Soul of the Desert (Coming of age/crime novel)
Year of the Mountain Lion (short fantasy story adventure)

Maria


----------



## Harvey Click (Oct 28, 2013)

In case anyone wants a scary read for October, all of my horror novels are available for KU and Prime borrows. So is my non-horror novel, for those who don't want to be terrified.


----------



## E.M. Cooper (Feb 27, 2015)

Mine are available. The second in the Xavier series will be available on 18 October. 

I wish we could subscribe to KU in Australia.


----------



## WDProsapio (May 22, 2015)

My mystery, Matchbook, is in KU. Here's one editor's remarks (back when I was pitching it to trad. They all loved it, but not enough.  )

"I loved it. It's got such a unique voice and Carol has the perfect balance of humor and pathos." --Jen Crawford at St. Martin's


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for another end of month bump. Don't waste your Prime Club borrow if you can use it to help a fellow Indie, and maybe discover a new favourite author.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time zone bump


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

one of my favorite novels is in KU. One Insular Tahiti should be in my sig line.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks, Jan! _Ranger of Mayat_ is in Select/KU. Episode 2 available next month. Ancient Egyptian-themed weird western with magic and mummies!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope readers find some new favourite authors


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Hope readers find some new favourite authors


Thank you for this thread. I noticed your bump the other day and now I've maxed out my KU subscription. It's helping me when I'm up in the middle of the night with the newborn.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

All of the books in my sig except for Mars: A Traveler's Guide, are in KU.


----------



## SeanDGolden (Jan 28, 2015)

Both of mine are borrow-able.


----------



## Quinn Richardson (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey, what a great thread to find.  I'm freshly added to KU.  Come for the free borrow, stay for the pricey paperback

Good Karma to you, Jan.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a book in Select! First book in my signature, Archangel Down. 

I've joined the Dark Side. Where are my cookies?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's the *Prime Club* borrowers who might miss out if they don't borrow a book by the end of the month.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't consent


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

All of mine are available. See lineup below.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's getting close to the end of the month so don't forget that you are allowed to borrow a book a month if you are a Prime club member


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Giving a final bump


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A timely reminder not to forget about your Prime Club borrows - last time for 2015


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

All of my Seaside books are in Select, as well as Hidden Intentions and Tiny Bites.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's nearing the end of the month, so don't forget that you are entitled to borrow a book if you are a Prime Club member. It's an opportunity to try a new author (especially an Indie author)


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

How about I just suggest one?


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

The Shallows (in the signature) is in need of some early love if you have any to spare.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

All of my novellas are in Kindle Select.

Thanks.


----------



## T S Paul (Jan 6, 2016)

My first book just got published last week. Book 2 is on its way in a few weeks. Its a shorty, but selling well so far.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

LilyBLily said:


> Jan, I just read your left-hander kids book in KU. As a left-hander, I appreciate your efforts to teach people about how awkward common tasks can be because they're organized for right-handers.


Thanks so much . I workshopped the book with a local school and was horrified when one of the teachers said a parent explained to the school that her son wouldn't be able to take part in sports 'because he is left-handed.' There are still so many myths about left-handers, and so much that teachers and parents don't understand. I was so pleased to be able to publish the book through KDP and spread the word. As part of the workshop the teacher read the book to her class and at the end one little boy was so excited to put up his hand and say,"I'm left-handed". It made my day .


----------



## suzieq (Mar 19, 2011)

My Liar, Liar books are in KU and could use some love.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Man, I'm cynical. Seeing this thread makes me wonder if Amazon reads this board and will soon crack down on author to author borrows.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Soul Stealer_, _Shadow's Rise_, and _Spellslinger_ are Select-able!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are a couple of non-fictions that are in KU. Unfortunately they're very niche-y, and not of general interest.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Last day of Feb here in SA.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

All of mine are also available.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Final bump for Feb


----------



## T S Paul (Jan 6, 2016)

My new book, went live yesterday. Engineering Murder.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that if you are a Prime club member you are entitled to borrow a book a month  . Last day for an April borrow.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

All my books are free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime. Borrow away.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Ditto what JEC just said. Check them out.


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

My Contemporary Romance, Wait for Me, is also in KU.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Three non-fiction books in KU. (For retro TV fans  )


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

One more day left to borrow a book if you're a Prime Club member


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

Contemporary Romance, Wait for Me (in my signature) is in KU

Clean Contemporary Romance /New Release : Convincing Jasmine
https://www.amazon.com/Convincing-Jasmine-J-C-Belle-ebook/dp/B01G4OQL08/


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

My husband's books, Prophecy and Fallen Light, are in KU. They're standalone epic fantasy. Fallen Light is also a new release, and discounted temporarily.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Queen Mab will be leaving Select next week! Grab this dark, romantic fairytale while you can!


----------



## MeredithAcker (Mar 18, 2016)

My historical romance, _Planning on Passion_ is in Kindle Unlimited -- at least for two more weeks! I may go wide after that, so borrow it while you can.


----------



## alba_detamble (Aug 31, 2015)

I have a couple of contemporary romance short stories 


and one children's book (ages 6 and up) 
 
in KU for the foreseeable future. Enjoy!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

All mine below are available to borrow.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are two non-fiction books that might bring back a little feeling of nostalgia from back in the day. 

Watching EMERGENCY!: A Viewer's Off-the-Wall Guide - Seasons 1-3

Watching EMERGENCY!: A Viewer's Off-the-Wall Guide - Seasons 4-6


----------



## Michael Chatfield (May 16, 2016)

Military Sci fi/ Space Opera books on KU and borrows below


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Pretty well all of my indie e-books are in Kindle Select - but if I had to recommend ANY of them I'd recommend my latest release, the Kindle-Scout winning KELPIE DREAMS.

What's it about?

Meet Lady Macbeth—a high school librarian, ex-assassin, and part-time kelpie, whose mother wanted to name her Hemorrhoid at birth. Now she has to take on a Sea Hag—eight legs of Godzilla-ugly poured into a bucket full of meanness—with the help of a one-woman army named Rhonda, a 200-year-old Sea Captain, and a hunky lighthouse keeper who won't admit that he's dead as well. KELPIE DREAMS is a funny, action-packed, shoot-em-up paranormal romance novel for folks who HATE to read romance novels.

The link is right down there in my signature bar and I'd appreciate any borrow. Actually, every book that you see in my signature bar is in Kindle Select.

"If Harlan Ellison, Richard Matheson and Robert Bloch had a three-way sex romp in a hot tub and then a team of scientists came in and filtered out the water and mixed the leftover DNA into a test tube, the resulting genetic experiment would most likely grow up into Steve Vernon." - BOOKGASM


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

All of my books are in select, both mil scifi, urban fantasy, and even some high fantasy. My latest book just went live a little less than 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Nonfiction books here:

CAT FACTS http://www.amazon.com/CAT-FACTS-ENCYCLOPEDIA-Prevention-Veterinary/dp/1944423028

DOG FACTS https://www.amazon.com/DOG-FACTS-ENCYCLOPEDIA-Prevention-Veterinary-ebook/dp/B01CO5DGXG/

CAT FACTS, THE SERIES (Chapter A) https://www.amazon.com/Cat-Facts-Parents--Z-Encyclopedia-ebook/dp/B01G9BS46A

DOG FACTS, THE SERIES (Chapter A) https://www.amazon.com/Dog-Facts-Parents--Z-Encyclopedia-ebook/dp/B01G9FFU6I


----------



## LectorsBooks (Apr 30, 2013)

If you've been curious about children's picture e-books or wanted to try something new to read to your kids, my Mr. Elephant's Rio Tour (in my sig) is in KU. https://www.amazon.com/Elephants-Tour-Yellow-Umbrella-Company-ebook/dp/B01D26A5RQ You do need a Kindle Fire or to read it on a Kindle for PC, Kindle for Mac, Kindle for iPad, etc. app.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

All books in my signature are in Kindle Unlimited or in the case of Seattle in Shorts and Inquest into a Campaign awaiting full removal from other services before going in.


----------



## devalong (Aug 28, 2014)

A few weeks ago I pubbed Caside into KDP:

_With nothing in common they found a love that could change the fate of their people, or leave them dying beneath a bloody sword!_

Historical Arthurian Romance


----------



## T S Paul (Jan 6, 2016)

Whoa its been a while since I was on this thread. So lots of new books out since the above post of Engineering Murder. that was book 2 the one to check out NOW is book 7 The Martian Inheritance. http://www.amazon.com/T-S-Paul/e/B01C7IPHYQ/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for another reminder  .  Don't waste your Prime Club borrow  .


----------



## Winton37 (Mar 13, 2011)

Excellent point, Jan! The borrows, as you surely know, don't pay an author as much as sales, but they sure help their book's ranking.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Adding mine to the list.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

For those who want to 'borrow' a bit of nostalgia and classic '70s TV.....

Watching EMERGENCY!: A Viewer's Off-the-Wall Guide - Seasons 1-3

and

Watching EMERGENCY!: A Viewer's Off-the-Wall Guide - Seasons 4-6


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a brand new Novel out (released Tuesday) that I'd like to throw out there for those Prime Borrowers. I also have two other novels that might be of some interest. Thanks for looking!

The Hunter Assassin (New Release) - https://amzn.com/B01HFJ48VK

The Borrowed Souls - https://amzn.com/B017SBWMPY

Linear Shift - https://amzn.com/B00USJPRUQ


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this! I have three KU slots on my kindle to fill. *cherry-picks signatures*

(My books are in Select/KU as well if anyone wants a quick weird western read.)


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2016)

beep boop


----------



## drewavera (Apr 24, 2013)

If anyone likes science fiction, then my books are all in KU. Links are in the signature. Thank you.


----------



## kespano (May 11, 2016)

My book, _The Infinity Bloom_, is also available for borrowing. It's dystopian with a romantic element (the link's in my signature).


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Is it 'that time' again already? 

Non-fiction... a little nostalgia from about 40 years ago.

Watching EMERGENCY!: A Viewer's Off-the-Wall Guide - Seasons 1-3

Watching EMERGENCY!: A Viewer's Off-the-Wall Guide - Seasons 4-6


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Last day for your free July Prime club borrow.


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

Both Wait for Me and Stay with Me are in KU. 
First two in my signature.


----------



## alba_detamble (Aug 31, 2015)

My new romance (with the Danish flag on the cover below) is in KU if anyone wants to check it out.  

My children's book (the green cover with the sunglasses) is coming out of KU tomorrow or on Monday, so this is the last chance to borrow that.


----------



## juliatheswede (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd LOVE to borrow a book as I'm a prime member, but I don't own a kindle. I use the kindle software on my phone. So there's no way to borrow a book UNLESS you own an actual kindle?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

juliatheswede said:


> I'd LOVE to borrow a book as I'm a prime member, but I don't own a kindle. I use the kindle software on my phone. So there's no way to borrow a book UNLESS you own an actual kindle?


I'm not sure about that. Perhaps someone else can answer. KU is only available in certain countries, but they do seem to be expanding.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

It's getting close to the end of the month ... again. Funny how that happens month after month! 

Anyway, I just swapped out my Prime borrow and thought I'd remind you all to do the same. Also, I'd be honored if you were to choose one of my books to borrow this month. My latest novel is The Hunted Assassin (on the left in my signature) and it's a thrill ride and a half! 

Thanks and happy reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

juliatheswede said:


> I'd LOVE to borrow a book as I'm a prime member, but I don't own a kindle. I use the kindle software on my phone. So there's no way to borrow a book UNLESS you own an actual kindle?





Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm not sure about that. Perhaps someone else can answer. KU is only available in certain countries, but they do seem to be expanding.


The "Kindle Owners Lending Library" is available ONLY for Amazon Prime members who OWN a kindle. There's no additional charge for the access -- it's a benefit of your prime membership. You're limited to one book a month; once you've borrowed the book on an actual Kindle (or Fire) you can then read it via a phone or tablet ap.

Kindle Unlimited is a subscription service for anyone and is unconnected to any Prime membership. The cost is $10 a month -- though there have been some introductory offers that have reduced that cost if you buy in advance. You can have up to 10 books borrowed at a time and can return and renew without any other restriction. You can read on any kindle or fire device or any app.

The two programs are different, but there is near 100% overlap in the books that are available through them.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

My newest is eligible.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only a few days left to claim your Prime Club borrow.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,161799.0.html for a list of book in the KU programme.


----------



## ScottFish (May 3, 2016)

If anyone works in sales or is interested, my book is also up for a borrow...

https://www.amazon.com/Sell-Smarter-Simple-Strategies-Success-ebook/dp/B01LXSVTS8/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Liberty is in the KOLL programme and KU.








I've always ticked the box for KOLL, and never knew how it worked. It just sounded like a good idea. Thanks, Ann in Arlington, for enlightening me!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Last day for your Prime Club borrow.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Getting towards the end of the month once again. Don't know if borrows are going the way of page reads


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

As always, all of my books are in the KU program and available for borrows.
Thanks to all of you that do.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are three to offer:



Two are non-fiction:
 ... and ...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Giving it another bump.


----------



## ScottFish (May 3, 2016)

May as well remind folks that Sell Smarter is there too...

https://www.amazon.com/Minute-Sales-Coach-Presents-Smarter-ebook/dp/B01LXSVTS8


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

You can see my lineup below. All are available to borrow on Kindle Unlimited as well.


----------



## gmaz135 (Oct 20, 2016)

Chasing Dragons in there


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

gmaz135 said:


> Chasing Dragons in there


I love WWII era stories, and this one looks really exciting. Just borrowed.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

All of the books in my signature are available for borrowing either through Kindle Unlimited or Amazon Prime. 

Have a boss you'd happily kill? Somebody beat her to it. Death of an Idiot Boss
She wanted a reconciliation. She got a murder. Death of an Island Tart.
Can a brother from another planet find love? Build a Mate.


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine too.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Giving it a bump for the end of November.


----------



## Pam771771 (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks for this reminder, although not sure how to do the lending library thing, my kindle is an old app downloaded to my mobile and doesn't seem to have the option 

I would like to try out some of the authors from this forum though so I might try again!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

All of mine are in Kindle Unlimited. Kind of a crazy lineup, I know.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

One day left to take advantage of your Prime Club borrow.


----------



## Kay7979 (Aug 20, 2016)

My fantasy novel, Beyond the Forest, is essentially a portal story, but aside from that I don't think it can be compared to anything you've ever read. The main character, a twenty-two-year-old gemologist, learns to draw arcane powers from gemstones. This proves to be a useful skill in the gnome world, where the gnomes' self-appointed queen, of an entirely different species, dominates and enslaves them with gem powers. Lana finds herself drawn into the gnomes' problems, and the resulting conflicts and adventures, in their world and hers, involves everything from a stint in the dungeon to trying to help enchanted beings that were once human.

This book is suitable for ages 10-100.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M6AIPYX


----------



## K.B. Rose (Sep 7, 2014)

Does an author get paid just from a Prime member borrowing their book, or do a certain number of pages have to be read? I can't remember how that works.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Feel free to borrow my book Daughter of Havenglade and let me know what you think


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

K.B. Rose said:


> Does an author get paid just from a Prime member borrowing their book, or do a certain number of pages have to be read? I can't remember how that works.


I think you get paid for the borrow - but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Final day for a Prime Club borrow.


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

Seducing Anjali and Craving Jasmine are both in KU.

(Links in my signature)


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

All mine are also available to borrow. See lineup below. Thanks.


----------



## Guy Riessen (Mar 27, 2016)

Busy writing, but still want a scare? Grab a short story--both stories in my signature below are Prime Borrow and KU friendly   
Thanks if you take a look.
Cheers!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only a few hours to go to the end of Feb where I am. All the books in my sig are available to borrow.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

These are non-fiction, and a little niche-ish, but I'll toss them out there, in case there are any retro TV fans in the house.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A reminder for the end of the month once again.


----------



## ScottFish (May 3, 2016)

Here's a little business insight for you to end your month...

https://www.amazon.com/Sell-Smarter-Collection-Proven-Techniques-ebook/dp/B071NLCK24/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

All of my books are available. See lineup below.


----------



## ShesGotBooks (Nov 30, 2016)

All of my books other than the one with the stethoscope on the cover are in KU. Be Mine, Valentine is also available free on Smashwords, Amazon hasn't price matched it yet.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

These are non-fiction, and a little niche-ish, but I'll toss them out there. Those of us "of a certain age" might remember the TV show in question. 

 . . .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Beat me to the reminder  .
Does anyone still get KOLL borrows? I haven't seen any for a while.


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

*Second Chance Romances:*
Sorry about the large size. Can't see how to shrink the image.










*Lonesome Cowboy*

Shane Whitfield has only one regret-letting Margarita slip through his fingers. When Margarita shows up on his doorstep with an offer to buy his ranch, Shane makes one thing clear: He's keeping his ranch and his woman.

After a passionate, unforgettable night, Margarita Ramirez left New Mexico-and Shane-to focus on her career. Now she's back at Whitfield Ranch and Shane is the only thing standing in her way of a big promotion. She thought it would be easy to convince Shane to sell. But he's as stubborn as the bulls on his ranch. When Shane turns up the heat, she's tempted to run-again.

But her rugged cowboy has a few tricks up his sleeve and he's not giving up until Margarita is _his_.

https://www.amazon.com/Lonesome-Cowboy-Whitfield-Ranch-Book-ebook/dp/B06ZYZDQG7/










*Craving Jasmine*

Failed football star Riley Alexander is ready to settle down but the woman he loves is a thousand miles away in New York City, scaling up the ladder of success.

When a rash decision leaves level headed Jasmine Wright unemployed, she returns home to Summer Haven to lick her wounds. But Summer Haven is a small town and it's not long before her path crosses with the reason she'd stayed away, star athlete Riley Alexander.

Years ago, Jasmine sacrificed a relationship with him to pursue her career. Though she's still tempted by Riley's teasing blue eyes and southern charm, Jasmine isn't going make another career ending mistake. Especially when Riley makes it clear he intends to claim her heart. Again.

After a decade of wanting the woman he couldn't have, Riley gets the second chance he's been waiting for. Jasmine is back in town and this time, he's not going to let her get away.

https://www.amazon.com/Stay-Me-Diana-Persaud-ebook/dp/B01H0R6EIW?ie=UTF8&ref_=asap_bc


----------



## AriadneBeckett (Jun 29, 2017)

Maybe I'm blind, and idiot, or both. I just clicked on Diamond Traitor and was going to borrow it, but only see options to buy or to read with KU - isn't Prime Club something that comes with Prime? And how do I use it to borrow?


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

People of "a certain age"... or anyone who gets those retro TV channels... might remember a particular TV show. Here are some reader guides that are in KU that might entertain and amuse.

 ... ...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only hours from July 1st where I am. Last chance for a prime borrow for June.

(all my books are in Select - or did I already say that   )


----------



## AriadneBeckett (Jun 29, 2017)

DreamWeaver said:


> As far as I know, you can't borrow a Kindle Owners' Lending Library ("Prime Club") book from a web browser. You must use a Kindle, Fire tablet, or Fire phone. Those are the only devices you can read KOLL books on. Prime members are allowed one borrow per calendar month.
> 
> I borrow my monthly KOLL book from a Fire tablet. After returning the book I borrowed the previous month, I go into the "Books" app (from the main screen), click on the three lines in the upper left, scroll down to "Kindle Owners' Lending Library," and either browse or type the name of the book in the search box. After clicking on the book cover I want, I select "Read for Free."


Thanks! That worked, and you have a borrow


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for another reminder


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Equality 'should' be in the scheme. I'd be interested to see if it is, as it only came out today and Amazon sometimes takes its time with things.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071FT5C4G


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Nearing the end of August so time for another reminder. Don't waste your Prime Club borrows


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Acheknia said:


> All of the titles in my signature are in Select


My first title will go wide in less than three weeks. Borrow now!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's heading towards the end of the month again, so don't forget to take advantage of your Prime Club borrows


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Last chance to borrow a Prime Club book in September


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for another reminder as the end of the month nears.


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

Everything I have can be borrowed!!!! Historical fiction, historical fantasy, dystopian fantasy, high and humorous fantasy. From Richard III to Stonehenge.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Each of the books in my lineup below can be borrowed. Thanks.


----------



## Guy Riessen (Mar 27, 2016)

All my short stories are in KU--ready for your free reading!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only a couple of days left to take advantage of your Prime Club borrow.


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

Only my vampire story isn't in Select because it's currently in Instafreebie to snare me some emails. Everything else (all two of them!) is in Select and I plan to put any future releases in there.


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

My bestseller "The Gardener of Baghdad" is still in KU! 
Enjoy it if you are into Historical Fiction!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

There seems to be a difference between Prime Reading and KU. None of the books I clicked from the latest posters were available for Prime lending.


----------



## Kay7979 (Aug 20, 2016)

cagnes said:


> There seems to be a difference between Prime Reading and KU. None of the books I clicked from the latest posters were available for Prime lending.


Yes, there is definitely a difference between the two. They're separate programs. Prime Reading has a fraction of the Books KU has, and is by invitation only. Authors can't elect to enroll their books.

All three of my books are in KU. The third was released a week ago and completes the trilogy.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Kay7979 said:


> Yes, there is definitely a difference between the two. They're separate programs. Prime Reading has a fraction of the Books KU has, and is by invitation only. Authors can't elect to enroll their books.
> 
> All three of my books are in KU. The third was released a week ago and completes the trilogy.


I haven't checked out the Prime reading availability in a long while and was surprised how slim the pickings were! With the selection so small, it can't really be added to the benefit column for subscribing to Amazon Prime. 

This thread is supposed to be for Prime Club borrows, not KU... so it isn't very helpful for people looking for Prime borrows. Perhaps the title should be changed.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When I look on my author page my Kindle books say 'Borrow for free from your Kindle device. Join Amazon Prime' . 
All my paperbacks have the Prime tick.

But there is no Prime sign on the actual Kindle book page as I live in SA and I'm not eligible for Prime (at least I don't think so). So I can't tell what is in, and what is out.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

I think the prime tick on your paperbacks refers to the free deilvery with prime. The borrows for ebooks are identified individually with an extra option of borrowing with the Kindle owners Lending library.
As far as opting into this goes, isn't there a tickbox about allowing lending on one of the pages where you upload ebooks?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Jan, none of your kindle books show up available in Kindle Prime for me. Only the paperbacks have the prime logo.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

cagnes said:


> Jan, none of your kindle books show up available in Kindle Prime for me. Only the paperbacks have the prime logo.


Thanks. That's odd, because I was getting payment for KOLL borrows. Maybe the KOLL did not apply to prime .


----------

